# Any advice or knowledge to share to stop me going mad?...



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello all,

It's been a long time since I've posted.  We were lucky in 2007 when we got our BFP from an FET (1st FET after 1st ICSI).  Our gorgeous boy was born in April 2008.  

We had 2 frosties remaining and tried again in July this year - with a BFN.

I am currently on 2WW after 2nd ICSI.  Test date is Monday (16th) and I think I'm now going mad!! 

I've been feeling pretty crampy last few days - all the usual pre-menstrual symptoms that I usually get.  Yesterday I thought there was some dark staining on my underwear (sorry, TMI   ) which I though looked like dark blood (sorry, I know, TMI).  So I figured that was that (each previous BFN we've had has resulted in me starting AF before test day).  I have since been waiting for full flow to start - but nothing.

Eventually, when at the supermarket tonight I relented and bought a HPT - I know, test date not till Monday   

However, I'm now more confused than ever because it was a rather equivocal result. (faint 2nd line).

I know that normally even a faint 2nd line is a BFP, but what I'm not sure about is the impact of the drugs on any results.

My time line, if it helps, is as follows:

5th Oct - Down-regulation injection
15th Oct - AF
19th Oct - start injections (Gonal F)
28th Oct - ovitrelle injection
30th Oct - EC
2nd Nov - ET

Any advice anyone?  Is there a chance that this could be a BFP, or am I kidding myself?

Thank you

Fiona
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi there

That sounds quite late for the ovritrelle to still be in your system but it may depend on the dosage??

Also the fact that the test was done so late in the day rather than first morning urine would have meant a weaker line too....

I think its looking quite positive  IMHO but these ambiguous results were the reason I never tested early.

Hang in there!


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for your reply twiceblessed.

I am feeling a bit more positive about this now.  

I have now done 4 HPTs      and all of them   

Stunned, shocked and amazed     but absolutely thrilled!!    Test date is tomorrow, but really starting to believe now - it really has worked??!!  Each day the lines have got darker, so am thinking hopefully not just Chem PG   - the hormone levels getting stronger?!  

Wishing   to everyone.

Fiona
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

sounding good to me (although Im not an HPT officianado.

Looking forward to official  (positive) news from you tomorrow x


----------

